# good iwb holster for skinny guy?



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking for a good iwb holster for a full and compact 9mm. I'm thin and mainly wear tee shirts. Concealment is more important than comfort.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have numerous IWB holsters for my handguns from Tommy Theis. 
https://theisholsters.com/

Tommy is a GREAT guy with a really good product.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok , you skinny guys keep rubbing it in.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the hybrid style holsters like the Crossbreed, Theis etal. Then again I'm pretty hard corps in what I expect my gear to live through.

When it comes to holsters there is no best answer for everyone but I've always been a big fan of the Milt Sparks VMII and most people I know that have tried it like them just as much as I do. They have a new IWB that hides a little better than the VMII, I want to say its called the Axiom.

That being said leather can be saturated by sweat and a kydex alternative is nice in hot weather. 

We've had really good results with JM Custom Kydex and Lag Tactical.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, if concealment is the biggest factor, don't worry about the full size gun, just the compact.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

5'6" @ 250# (aint Skinny) But i can make a G17 disappear.

































G17 gen 4 in a Appalachian Concealment "Gladius"


----------

